# pups



## daripere24 (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone im hopping to get help finding a breeder things im wanting in a breed/dog


Im looking for a West working line female gsd i have a few breeders in mind if i could run them by someone i currently live in a place where the gsd breed isnt allowed sadly my lease is done in 6 months so i’m not looking to rush this i really want to take my time with this i have 2 breeders in mind 


I dont mind importing but i would prefer to meet the parents …

Same goes for local breeders i dont mind driving so dont think you have to narrow them down…. I do have a few imports in mind 


And pairings im looking for….

Things im looking for in my dog dark eye and pigment, strong ears and a noble head. 

I would prefer both parents be titled


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

daripere24 said:


> Things im looking for in my dog dark eye and pigment, strong ears and a noble head.


Those are all appearance and don't speak to the actual dog. What are you looking for? What do you expect from a dog? What is your daily lifestyle like? What if any activities are you interested in doing with the dog?


----------



## daripere24 (8 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> Those are all appearance and don't speak to the actual dog. What are you looking for? What do you expect from a dog? What is your daily lifestyle like? What if any activities are you interested in doing with the dog?


oops the whole thing didnt right 
im looking for a medium sized female I'm looking for another sporting prospect. I currently have a 15 month old wirehaired pointing griffon with tons of food drive and mid ball but high prey he currently is doing well in lure coursing and starting to get dock diving and is getting ready to trail in agility this june. I plan to dabble in a little bit of it all with my gsd from,disc,dock diving,BCAT. but the main sport would be igp.... yes im aware its hard to do it all so i dont plan on being competive in all the other sports. I'm located in Wisconsin.. i recently got him evaluated at my local club and i honestly dont believe he'll be able to go under the pressure


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I have what you describe in your griffon in the form of a golden retriever, wlgsd are a whole different ball game. Not bad, just way different set of tools needed.. I would read up some of the forums here on what to expect.. but they are awesome!


----------



## daripere24 (8 mo ago)

Carter Smith said:


> I have what you describe in your griffon in the form of a golden retriever, wlgsd are a whole different ball game. Not bad, just way different set of tools needed.. I would read up some of the forums here on what to expect.. but they are awesome!


yes! ive had a west line working line before he died 2 years ago the only reason got my griffon is because i wanting a dog to hunt with and his breed was allowed in my living space


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

daripere24 said:


> yes! ive had a west line working line before he died 2 years ago the only reason got my griffon is because i wanting a dog to hunt with and his breed was allowed in my living space


Sent PM.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Don’t you belong to a club? I’m sure they can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## daripere24 (8 mo ago)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Don’t you belong to a club? I’m sure they can steer you in the right direction.


my breeder is my club owner but im just gonna see other options yk?


----------

